# Dreams do come true



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

My first post asked 'am I dreamin' that was almost 5 months ago. Thanks to the encouragement of you guys I persevered and my Espri named 'Bluey' was delivered last Friday evening. I managed an independant launch and very happy 2 hour paddle this morning, I have a blister to show for it. I want to thank every one of you that helped me along the way, I honestly would not have done it without you.
The process of getting the Yak to the water and the fact that I need a structure to hold on to when I launch were all obstacles that in the end I have managed to overcome.
Now for the fishing.

Thanks again

Ian


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrats Ian. Great effort


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

Great stuff Ian,

Its great to see you have followed through and overcome any obstacles to get out there on your new yak.

Now its time to get in amongst the fish mate 8) look forward to seeing some reports on how you get on.

Well done again mate, and my hat goes off to all the Melbourne Crew who helped Ian get out on the water and realise his dream, well done guys.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Well done Ian, very proud mate!


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

Respect for overcoming

I thought you would have called the yak 'red' in true aussie humour :lol: you know how you call tall people shorty etc.

Cheers

Jesse


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

You are a champion Ian.  
An inspiration to all.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

congratulations Ian, thats the 2nd time your enthusiasm has rubbed off on me, and its so good to see the smile on your face   , a dream realised, wonderful, now comes the hard part , the fish, elusive little buggers


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Fantastic Ian, You perservered where others would have put it in the two hard basket. Now to reap the rewards. Hope you catch a bagful mate.  Mal


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Truely inspirational stuff - many hearty congrats


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Awesome work Ian!! A real inspiration, I remember that first post. Look forward to seeing some fishing reports.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Brilliant stuff Ian, hope to catch ya on the water soon


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWoRg6EAAA9XgAASYAUQIRAAP+feoCAAciI0jCeQIwmIw1NqI08ponkg2JlEcIQfolbBZ56NUegTwl+vxm5QbW+ytXOzr8H1VHjxpqYHF+jqYrGYF5DHcs4ZabigLoFGonsT0jndXwPoGEIAkxOZL2LuSKcKEg1CMHQg


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Excellent stuff Ian, your a true never say die, dinkem di Aussie legend 
well done mate
( really i'm jealous cause my yak doesn't turn up untill next week    )

Cheers Dave


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks Guys, as usual an encouraging, inspiring bunch  
Thought you might like a look at the transport system.

Ian


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Ian said:


> Thanks Guys, as usual an encouraging, inspiring bunch
> Thought you might like a look at the transport system.
> 
> Ian


Looks nifty Ian! I also note the guys in the 4WD looking at the yak wondering why they are spending all that money on rego, fuel & licence for the stink boat!

Ash


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ian to find this thread has been a pleasure, and the plaudits of your kayaking peers are well deserved mate, congratulations on the outcome :wink:


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Ian, you are an absolute legend and a inspiration to all of us. I would think that I would not have the strength of character to achieve what you have achieved. Hope you have a great time out there and enjoy your little Espri. they are a top boat.

Catch ya Scott

P.S that photo of you towing your yak behind you chair with the dudes in the 4wd looking on is priceless. I would love to use it in the future to help promote our sport if that is permissible with you.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

well done Ian.... I am looking forward to your first fish.....


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Good to see you are enjoying your kayak Ian. The smile in your photo says it all. Hopefully, you will be able to join the Mangoes for a fish soon.

Regards
Grant


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Woohooo nice one mate!

Good luck, stay safe and enjoy the water...


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Wholehearted congrats mate, thats great stuff.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

The transport system looks bloody awesome, what has got me stuffed though is how do you fold up the chair to get it packed away inside your yak? :shock:  Well done mate good to see a plan come together looks like i won't be the only incredible shrinking man around here for long.
Cheers
Shayne D
The Fat B


----------



## Geejay (Sep 26, 2005)

Congrads Ian.

Now for the most relaxing, peaceful workout one can get, this with a wet line, to go. Who says we can't do 2 things at once.  :lol:

Good luck. I'II have to read your other posts. l would say gaining experience on the water is imperitive. I would say safety and knowing (or getting to know) your limitations are important. Remember even a small bit of chop hitting the side of "bluey" could upturn you. In the last couple of years l have been dunked twice by waves flanking my yak off-shore.

L can see ya getting a nice bream on the Werribee River, or maybe something off Point Cook. Myself, l'd love a paddle around the Point Cook area.

GJ


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Ian,

Congratulations, and now for some huge fish... Nothing exceeds like excess!

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Congrats Ian,

Looking forward to some great fishing posts from you in the near future.

All the best,

Yakabe.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Great stuff Ian, I for one would love to see hear a bit more about how you have got around the challenges along the way. It's fantastic to see ya on the water mate.


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Ian,

As the others have mentioned.. you are an inspiration. Happy paddling and tight lines. Look forward to the trip reports.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Great stuff Ian! Congrats on getting on the water independently.



> Hopefully, you will be able to join the Mangoes for a fish soon.


Now for your biggest challenge - dealing with that mob of Melbourne Mangos! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks guys for all your wonderful comments.
Scott, feel free to use the photo, I'm sorry its not better quality.
I must buy a better (Waterproof) camera  
I think I can persuade her indoors that I NEED one :!:

Ian


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

All class Ian...bloody ripping stuff to make our akff collective hearts sing :!: What's the next step for ya :?:


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

Poddy, the next step is to become as good a yak fisherman as you :!: :twisted: 
Seriously to get confident, fit out the yak, learn to fish with lures and eventually get a roof rack system so I can catch up with the Mangoes.
I live reasonably close to the Werribee South boat ramp so I can start my yak fishing for Flathead in the flats at the river mouth and perhaps Bream up the river.
Drop by sometime.

Ian


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Hats off to your spirit Ian! Just goes to show that the vast majority of us can pretty much achieve whatever we set our minds to. I have been watching your posts with interest over the past few months.

A great achievement! Congratulations!

JT


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

Well done Big Fella  Victory is sweet  Good luck with stage 2 - But I know you'll nail it 8)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

congrats ian. now the fun begins..


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

you are a inspiration to us all


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ian , what type of car do you drive, i was just thinking the collective brains and injenuity on this forum could probably help you work out a good roof rack system, and in so doing we all benefit , mate, have you still got the little dog in your photo, good luck with the flatties , seeing that our twin kayaks were born together we both better learn all about these lures together


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Well done Ian

Get stuck into em.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Ian I'd love to hook up for session :wink:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Fantastic Ian ':'

Good onya mate... Now it's onto the fishin'


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Fantastic work Ian,

I haven't read the full thread, but I know from your early posts that getting to this point means a hell of a lot.


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

bigbazoo, I drive a Mazda Bravo dual cab ute, I have picked up a few ideas on roof rack loading systems already from the forum, but for the time being I am going to concentrate on fishing my local waters. Probably look at the roof rack next winter.
Poddy, PM me when you can make it over here, I am retired so can go out any time the weather is kind enough. Give me a week or two to get my confidence and fit out my yak and you can give me a fishing lesson.  

Ian


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I'll be in touch Ian after ya settle into it all. Re the lessons...I'm thinking there's a fair bit you got to share aswell. See ya soon. :wink:


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Ian, I've been monitoring your progress on this forum and have to say you're an inspiration to me and probably all. It would have been easy for you to sit back, watch telly and gradually fade out, but instead you've "kicked ass" as our US colleagues admirably describe it. Congratulations, and I look forward to seeing that first post of you with a yak-caught fish. Any species, any size, will do. Have fun on your Espri.


----------

